# Contacts vs. Glasses?



## river_danno (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm newish to kayaking, and i was wondering if anyone has advice on contacts vs. glasses for boating. unfortunately i'm not a candidate for lasek, and i've got horrid eyesight without any correction. Thanks!


----------



## pem27 (May 5, 2011)

I'd definitely go with contacts, i've lost glasses in the river before, but you should see if you can try some different types. Mine stay in really well but i have friends who have lost contacts when they get splashed in the face which turns into a pain in the ass when you're only half way down something.


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

I started out wearing contacts, but I was losing them regularly and I didn't like having to close my eyes every time I got splashed in an effort to not lose contacts.
I switched to glasses and I have been wearing the same pair of glasses thru more than 9 years of paddling, 500 river days. The key is getting the right strap, along with shatter-proof lenses and tough, flexible frames.
I don't have to close my eyes when I get splashed, and I can open my eyes while under water, which I find useful.
The drawback is, if it is a humid day, you can have trouble with fogging.
Fortunately here in Colorado, that is rarely the case. The air is so dry, I only have fogging problems about one in 10 river days.
my 2 cents.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

Glasses work fine. I always use a sport strap. Only problem is fog. I try to keep up using anti-fog spray/wipes, but it doesn't always work that well.

I started using contacts+goggles for the pool, so far so good. I'm considering testing that combination for the season.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I have tried several different contact lenses and every one I have tried recently move in my eye every time they get wet which is giving me tons of problems. I am thinking about changing to glasses but was concerned with fogging.


----------



## Jefe (Jul 27, 2007)

I have tried wearing my contacts. No matter what I always get splashed in face or eye and then I'm stuck running the rest of the rapid more blind than if I wasn't wearing them. The water is cold in CO and glasses fog up as soon as they get wet. I have just gone to padding without anything. What class of water do you plan on paddling? If paddling easier stuff say up to class 3 I would stick with contacts. If you plan on padding class 4-5 and have to wear something go with glasses.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

What pem27 said. Neither is ideal, but paddling with glasses is awful.


----------



## river_danno (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm constantly getting my contacts sort of was around a bit, and my eyesight is poor enough that I'm essentially blind without them. I'm contemplating glasses as I progress onto harder stuff.


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

I use daily disposable AccuvueII soft contacts and have only lost one in 5 years or so. I open my eyes instinctively when I roll. A quick hard blink or 2 usually re-centers things. Way better than fog.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

I wear glasses since I've never had contacts (and I raft so not as much in the face). I taken swims with the glasses on and they still seem to stick around as long as I make sure the retainer strap is tight before leaving shore. I don't have fogging problems because I wipe a little spit on them first so they don't fog- some think that's gross so they don't do it. Whatever- it works for me.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

I am a glasses wearer... (will be going for the Lasek consult soon)
I have not tried contacts.
But can say this about glasses:
they are great in the dead of the summer when they don't fog.
I have never lost a pair (yet), but do wear croakies or the like to keep the glasses on.
Full Face Helmets SUCK for glasses if you use croakies or a sport strap... but is doable (and amusing to your buddies as they watch you try)

the rest of the time it really sucks because of the fogging, i have tried multiple anti-fogging products... NONE WORK. the water is just to cold and your face being the only exposed surface of your body is just putting out to much heat. 

It sucks but is a fact of life.

we did figure out that if you can get enough water frozen on your lenses that that does seem to stop the fogging .... but of course then you can't see that well either.

It truely is scary running class IV and V blind... of course if you are new that applies to class III as well.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

For what it's worth, I can now say I've paddled Gore with glasses on. 

Fogging is intermittent. I think if you're extra concerned, just make sure they're wet before dropping into a big rapid. 

I don't recall ever having any major incidents as a result of fogging glasses. 

Regardless though, these TYR goggles I have, have some pretty hefty anti-fog coating on the inside. So them + contacts might be the ticket. 

I have pretty horrible eye-sight. I could probably get by without glasses for runs, but if people are trying to signal to me, I wouldn't be able to see them.

Edit: I do plan on getting LASIK eventually, but my eyesight hasn't stopped degrading and I'm hesitant to get it because of that. I might when I'm a bit older.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Rec Specs


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok, I'm bored with 10 minutes of dead time at work so I'm going to try pressing this one as it's a topic that commonly comes up. Personally I don't get along well with contacts, but I manage wearing them paddling just fine. 

I've worn glasses paddling for short periods of time when I had to stay out of contacts and it's f-cking terrible. Even if they're not fogging (which is very common and I've tried 200 brands of defoggers including my own spit and my friend's spit), you're constantly looking through a speckled world. Your visual acuity is compromised. 

Paddling class V is where glasses are probably the worst since visual clarity is critical. You're often in micro eddies where fiddling around with your glasses is not an option, and you're frequently hiking around scouting/portaging and generating a lot of body heat. Oh shit, my buddy's pinned on a log, let my jump out of my boat, run along shore and throw him a rope. Oh bummer, my glasses just got all fogged up because of, well, physics. That's ok, I'll just pause a few seconds to spit on them and clean them off, hope his head is still above water! 

There are plenty of class V paddlers who wear contacts and almost none that wear glasses. Let me think, Big South opening weekend, how many people are wearing glasses at the top of Double Trouble.... yep, zero.

If these glasses wearers want to justify their own decisions, that's cool, they can do whatever they want, but if you want good advice, here it is. Go to your favorite optometrist during paddling season and tell them what you're up to. Try half a dozen different brands and find which one works well in the water. You'll find a few tricks to help you out like splashing your eyes with water before a big drop and well timed blinks (which is useful with or without contacts - you know what I mean if you've ever been eye b-tch slapped by a spray of water).

I keep a spare contact lens or two in my PFD just in case I lose one on the water, but have never lost one. 

I can't imagine wearing swimming goggles paddling. Besides f-cking up your vision they're just not going to stay sealed if you're paddling anything powerful. You're telling me your going to get flushed through Tunnel rapid and those goggles are going to stay in place? When I'm lap swimming in a pool and I push hard off the side of the pool I sometimes break the seal around my eyes. Can't image them staying on in anything powerful. 

That's not to say contacts are a perfect solution. I have occasionally had one shift around on me while paddling and had to do some blinking to get it back in place. The best option for kayaking is obviously a surgical correction, but as you stated you're not a Lasik candidate nor are apparently interested in the other options. I contemplate corrective surgery occasionally but am still scared I'll be the one in a thousand whose eyes get jacked up as a result so I keep putting it off since contacts are a workable solution at the moment.


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

Get contacts that you can sleep in. I got some and changed my life. Now on multi days I'm not taking out and putting in contacts with grummy river hands. Only way to go.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

My hubby has had the same problem for years. Can't wear contacts...is really blind without glasses...can't have surgery. The fog issue has been huge, it happens all the time and he hates it. I had an idea that he buy some small frame (similar to skinny reading size glasses) that way if they fog he can look above them or below them until they de-fog. This has been the answer for him and he has never lost a pair even when playboating (has a good strap). Try this company www.clearlycontacts.ca
You can get glasses for as low as $19 including prescription - no kidding!


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Glasses are awful for kayaking? I have always used contacts for everything except kayaking. The strap is a no-brainer and divers drops, made to keep diving masks fog free, work great on glasses too. The added benifit of glasses are they shield the eyes from the inital splash, if the glasses are not real tiny. There is no contact that would stay in when mystery moving, and what is the point of keeping one's eyes closed underwater? I have had times when I was setting up to roll, and saw I was right next to a rock, so I waited to get past it before rolling. One has to have open eyes to see stuff like that.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

contacts that stay put better in whitewater:

1. larger diameter
2. tighter base curve
3. silicone material

There aren't any large diameter, tight base curve, silicone lenses, but there are plenty options that give you 2 out of the three.... ie. Oasys 8.4, Air Optix, Pure Vision 8.3, F55 Aspheric 8.4 etc.....

Of course, I still use glasses because I am too lazy to put cls in, and I like my sunglasses on bright days. Sometime if fogging becomes too bad, I just take them off and float half-blind down the river. I am not recommending that to anyone (it depends on your RX).... I used to paddle class V, and now I mostly stick to class III, so it kind of makes it exciting again for me.


----------



## RomanLA (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't typically need glasses to paddle, but have trouble reading far enough ahead on big water. I could get LASIK, but at my age I wouldn't be able to read books much longer. I ordered some prescription Silverfish surf sunglasses for my upcoming Grand Canyon trip. They have a nose piece that is supposed to hold them further off your face to help with fogging. I didn't order their anti-fog drops, because they were pretty pricey and I figured I may be able to find a better solution talking to other paddlers. Anyway, I'll let y'all know how they work out.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Once again,
I agree with KSC.... for the most part.

I paddle IV+ and V with glasses and it absolutely SUCKS!

The Fogging is the worst problem. The spots don't bother me that much and i actually like the water blast sheild.... but that said the Fogging SUCKS!!! 

If lasik is not an option i will be switching to contacts this spring.


----------



## kurtmo (Apr 10, 2007)

My eyesight is absolutely horrible and have worn glasses since second grade and contacts since seventh grade for a total of 42 years. I kayak with my contacts (soft extended wear Bausch & Lombs but I take them out every night) and have never had a problem except on occasion when I get splashed in the face and get a good hit of water in my eye. I even open my eyes under water but don't make a habit of it. I've never lost a contact, always carry spares and couldn't imagine boating in glasses.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Some may want a mirror to put in spare contacts. My old river knife was shiny enough it worked, but the new ones aren't. I bought a "compact", those women's powder makeup things and took the makeup thing out. It's nice, the mirror is protected and it's pretty low-profile.

Rain-x is the best anti-fog I've found, just don't get it in your eyes. It works not only for fog, but helps the glasses sheet water faster/better so they clear in rowdy water.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

Huh- Never would have thought of Rain-X even though I use the stuff on my windsheild. Gonna have to try it.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

^I've used RainX. Both kinds (anti-fog rainx, and traditional, or a combination of both). It seems to help, but not completely prevent it. 

Fogging glasses do suck, I agree, but the truth is, I'm yet to have any major issues or incidents from it, just annoyance. 

I probably shouldn't bother with goggles in whitewater, but like I said, I just plan to test it (playboating). They fill with water, they have to be drained, but that's why I said maybe. If 9/10 times I get flushed upside through a big rapid like tunnel, they stay sealed, then maybe it's not so bad. If you get goggles that fit you well, who knows (I don't). I'm not explicity recommending it, just thinking out loud. 

In any case, swimming goggles are great for the pool (not that that means anything in this thread). 

I'll look into the sportier contacts, too. If there's some extra big ones for the right price, they might be the best way to go.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the scuba helmet for kayaking.


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

Honestly, I fight this issue too and have been playing around combinations that work for me. I'm fine with contacts 90% of the time, but big hits seem to always flush a contact for me. 

I started using Seal XP swimming goggles, and what I found is that they're amazing for surfing (when you're in a wave that constantly splashes water in your face) or for deflecting splashes in a rapid, but if I go over in turbulent water they almost always fill with water and the result can be interesting.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

river_danno said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm constantly getting my contacts sort of was around a bit, and my eyesight is poor enough that I'm essentially blind without them. I'm contemplating glasses as I progress onto harder stuff.


Me too. I've been wearing glasses, and as was mentioned before, a good strap and a durable frame are key. Anti-fog coating of some sort helps, but they eventually fog up once they get wet. They also tend to spot as they dry.

I started wearing contacts on the river this past summer. I like them a lot more, but I only raft, so I am not swimming as much. I did do a lot of swimming as part of some training last spring, and they seemed to stay in pretty well. I lost one in my eye for a few minutes, but it eventually found it's way back to my cornea... LOL

Going forward, my recommendation would be to go with the contacts, but bring a pair of glasses as a backup. If you're as blind as I am, losing a contact could actually be dangerous if you can't see where you are going for the rest of the trip.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I think contacts work fine. Blink when you take a face shot and carry a pair of spares in your PFD.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

*Contacts*

I also have terrible vision and am not a candidate for Lasik. I always wear my contacts. I keep a spare in the front pocket of my lifejacket and wear sunglasses to decrease splash. I have never lost them but they got pushed to the side of my eye in Lava Falls last year. Wouldn't have been able to see with my glasses either. One of the guys on the trip lost his glasses in a flip and he had a strap on them. Stick with contacts.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

I have a pair of neoprene croakies. So far so good. I haven't figured out the fogging problem, but I'd rather deal with fog than a lost contact (or worse a contact wedging a pyrite flake against my cornea). Glasses also reduce splashing. Polarized amber lenses can also add to your experience by reducing glare and improving contrast. My biggest problem so far with glasses was floating Deso last year. The high sediment volume in the river resulted in a heavy buildup of dirt on my lenses.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

From the folks that say contacts are ok, what brand are using that work well? I have focus dailies and they are horrible. They move to the corner of my eye every time I get water in my face.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

gh said:


> From the folks that say contacts are ok, what brand are using that work well? I have focus dailies and they are horrible. They move to the corner of my eye every time I get water in my face.


Check out this post. 


Well, an acquaintance gave me that nudge to get free Lasik consultation, so I'm going to at least talk them this weekend. If they give me the nod, I'll also get a 2nd opinion from another place for free.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

I use Focus night and day they are the only ones that won't flush out of my eyes, however everyone's eyes are shaped different with different tolerances to O2 deprivation.


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

For what it's worth, it looks like I'm a Lasik candidate. 

What I learned is that I have healthy eyes, but just a slightly thinner than average cornea. It was pretty neat getting the free consultation and actually looking at the inside of my eye and stuff. 

It'll cost me $2000. I was expecting more, since I have pretty bad eyesight, plus what they said about the thinner cornea and them having to leave more material behind than normal.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Kendrick - Is that $2000 total for both eyes including your post-op visits through 6 months, and an all bladeless procedure with Intralase and Custom Wavefront? If so, then that seems to be pretty cheap and I'd love to know who the Doctor/surgery center is. Thanks!


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

Kendrick said:


> For what it's worth, it looks like I'm a Lasik candidate.
> 
> What I learned is that I have healthy eyes, but just a slightly thinner than average cornea. It was pretty neat getting the free consultation and actually looking at the inside of my eye and stuff.
> 
> It'll cost me $2000. I was expecting more, since I have pretty bad eyesight, plus what they said about the thinner cornea and them having to leave more material behind than normal.


You should look into PRK. 
Five years ago I had my eyes lasered and was told that due to my thin cornea PRK was preferred over LASIK.
Major advantages are they can use more of the cornea for re-shaping than with LASIK and is there is no corneal flap that can be problematic later (the epithelium cells are removed instead of cutting a flap).
Disadvantage is it is more painful the first few days and full sight recovery is gradual ove a few weeks as the epithelium re-grows. 
Check it out,
Jerry Malloy


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

jennifer said:


> Kendrick - Is that $2000 total for both eyes including your post-op visits through 6 months, and an all bladeless procedure with Intralase and Custom Wavefront? If so, then that seems to be pretty cheap and I'd love to know who the Doctor/surgery center is. Thanks!


I will have to get back with you on this. I don't know all the ins and outs of Lasik and I don't have the paperwork in front of me (I haven't signed anything yet.) I still am waiting for a second opinion from another Lasik provider too.

My inclination is that no, it doesn't fit all the criteria you listed. My total cost was 1,998.00 + $5.10 for tax. The tax was for a blade. Everything else was tax free. I also seem to remember them talking about cutting a flap, doing the laser thing, then reattaching the flap.

All in all, I'm glad I made this post, because of your response and the one below. I'm new to this thing. 



malloypc said:


> You should look into PRK.
> Five years ago I had my eyes lasered and was told that due to my thin cornea PRK was preferred over LASIK.
> Major advantages are they can use more of the cornea for re-shaping than with LASIK and is there is no corneal flap that can be problematic later (the epithelium cells are removed instead of cutting a flap).
> Disadvantage is it is more painful the first few days and full sight recovery is gradual ove a few weeks as the epithelium re-grows.
> ...


I will definitely look into it.

I'm glad I'm not rushing with this whole Lasik business. It's just nice that we can get free consultation from several different places.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Kendrick - If they are using a blade (microkeratome) then that would explain the cheaper price than I'm used to..... It is 10+ year-old technology and there have been improvements in the industry! Do you still paddle a Dancer? Those flaps usually have good results, but there is a greater chance of epithelial ingrowth and infection (still unlikely though), and there is a greater risk of other complications in the flap formation, and they must make a thicker flap (not good with thin corneas and high prescriptions). Honestly, I don't even know any docs who are still using the microkeratome, and I know a lot of them..... 

Intralase (laser flap) is more precise, with fewer complications, and better for thin corneas. It is pretty much the standard of care these days, but you will be paying more! Alternatively, PRK is the safest yet for thin corneas since there is no flap (but can have other issues like haze). The healing time and post surgery vision fluctuations is why so few people choose to do PRK if they have the option of LASIK, but it is still a good procedure in the long run and most people are very satisfied with the end results. BTW - all the docs I know who have trashed their microkeratome years ago still offer PRK. Just something to think about....


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

*Infection*

My experience- started out with glasses, went to contacts, ended with lasik.

Glasses- were fine for easier stuff, though as KSC pointed out- when it's super splashy, it takes a second for the water to run off the front of the glasses, and that half-second of blindness got me in trouble with harder stuff. So, I went to contacts.

Contacts- same listed problems as everyone else with them washing around, however, I ended up with *CHRONIC EYE INFECTIONS*. I was boating almost every day, and it got to the point where if I got up in the morning (w/ no eye infection), put in a new set of contacts, I would basically have an eye infection by the end of the day. Ridiculous. It took about 6 months for it to progress to that point. I was worried I'd lose my eyes, so I went to lasik.

Lasik has worked for me, though I see you aren't a candidate.

If I'm not mistaken, PRK is the predecessor to Lasik. I think this has more side effects (otherwise Lasik wouldn't have become as popular?) but it's been years since I did the homework. (Sensitivity to altitude? cold? decreased night vision)?

The two people I know that had the PRK done did so in the mid to late 90s. I recall them mentioning seeing halos around lights, but said they learned to ignore them and loved having had it done with no regrets. It's been years, so I don't recall if they had any of the other brainstormed side effects I mentioned above. 

Malleypc- any experience with any of those side effects?


----------



## Kendrick (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, going over the paperwork, it looks like the Lasik I was quoted on is 'bladefree' but I distinctly recall $5.10 tax being for a blade. So I am going to talk to them again.


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

st2eelpot said:


> If I'm not mistaken, PRK is the predecessor to Lasik. I think this has more side effects (otherwise Lasik wouldn't have become as popular?) but it's been years since I did the homework. (Sensitivity to altitude? cold? decreased night vision)?
> 
> The two people I know that had the PRK done did so in the mid to late 90s. I recall them mentioning seeing halos around lights, but said they learned to ignore them and loved having had it done with no regrets. It's been years, so I don't recall if they had any of the other brainstormed side effects I mentioned above.
> 
> Malleypc- any experience with any of those side effects?


No side effects for me, though I do remember being warned they are possible (for either Lasik or PRK).
My understanding is Lasik became the preferred procedure due to the nearly instant results and lower pain / discomfort level. 
The pain level is not so great in my experience, but I've had both rotator cuffs repaired as well as neck and foot surgery. Those were painful recoveries.
I was told PRK is the only procedure aproved for military flight status mainly due to Lasik's ongoing risk of flap complications that are nonexistant for PRK.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

malloypc- Did you have to use a lot of eyedrops after the PRK surgery?

As I mentioned I had Lasik, and had to use lots of eye drops, which I believe is rather standard for Lasik. I later heard that the reason for this is when they do the cut for the lasik, it severs the nerve that tells the tear duct when the eye is dry and it's time to moisten. So, over the years that nerve does reconnect, but not back to 100% of what it was pre surgery. I'd never thought about how PRK may not have that issue.

I've never verified that this is the cause of dry eyes with lasik, though it would make sense.

Anyway- your experience?


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

At home I switch back and forth between glasses and contacts, depending on what I am doing. When rowing on the river I take several pair of cheap reading glasses in case I lose a pair. BTW: For skiing, my father had a pair of prescription goggles made and now I have the same prescription as his goggles so I use those. Genetics is a powerful thing.


----------

